# Favorite Toronto Photo Lab



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi all, seeing as how we have a great big batch of photographers...am wondering if anyone has an opinion of a place where one can get slides developed and prints done up from those slides? I'm thinking of concentrating on slide photography...not interested in slide shows but rather blowing up those that I like. (Maybe 1 out of 24)  

Preferably downtown Toronto...thanks!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Able's has been around a long time (Lakeshore and Sherbourne) accross the street from the FedEx station.

Haven't used them in a few years, but I think they do that kind of work at a more reasonable price than the custom shops like Silvano's et al.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

www.steichenlab.com is where most pros go.

I really like www.colourlab.com. A fella named Jerry runs/ owns it. He has done some interneg/ enlargement work for me in the past and he's great.

I know it's a bit off topic, but for black and white, you have to go to Toronto B&W www.tbw99.com. Ask for Tom (he owns it). He is a fantastic printer and a really good guy. He works well with deadlines and really works at getting the job perfect. 

All 3 are downtown.

BTW - Chas Abel is closing after almost 100 years. At their peak they were processing 2000+ rolls a day. Now they are down to less than 100.


----------



## ram55 (Jan 24, 2003)

http://www.colourgenics.com/


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks everyone for your replies! These are all within walking distance of my place! I just hope they will tolerate newbie questions.


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

west camera is my main place @ queen + portland


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Image Works 

I always liked this place, don't go there much anymore but they were always cool to deal with and helpful.


----------



## PowerPC (Oct 20, 2008)

*my favorite toronto photo lab*

i use Northern Artists at Yonge and St Clair (44 st clair East)

-they moved from Yonge and Eglinton-

Same day Colour black and White, and slide film processing.
also they process and sell medium format films.

digital photo finishing too.

Also they do slides from digital, which is kinda cool.

Professional Photo Lab in Toronto : Northern Artists Pro Lab​


----------



## Glipt (Aug 7, 2003)

I use Silvanos. Excellent customer service. I walked in as a complete newbie about a Year and a half ago asking questions about color profiles. The girl at the front called down the operations manager who spent 1 1/2 hours with me explaining everything I wanted to know. Camera settings, photoshop settings and a complete tour of the printing lab. I have attended a few photographers nights which have been very informative. Free pizza and wine too. Even if you are not a professional, Silvanos assumes one day you will be. Indeed, I shot my first wedding professionally (as in I got paid) last weekend. I will of course be using them for printing.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

I think Able's shut down a few years ago, I'll check on my way home tonight as I drive by it every day.

We used to use Steichenlab for slide processing and they are very good. 

Silvano's is still around.
But for custom work I think Toronto Image Works is still right up there.

Custom printing can be pretty expensive you might want to consider a film scanner and printer or just scan and get what you want printed from a digital file. I bring this up because I don't like loosing control of my film once I've edited it. 

Kevin


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Spammer revives a 4yr old thread...tptptptp


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Exactly.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

A lot of professional photographers will laugh at this - but I recommend Loblaws Photolabs. I will admit I managed a Loblaws Photolab in Ottawa for a couple years, so my opinion is certainly biased. 

If the staff is properly trained, I would have no issue recommending a Loblaws Photolab. I've heard radio commercials by Black's mocking the fact that you can get prints done in a grocery store by someone who doesn't know anything about film and the development processes. To be honest, that was never the case, at least in my lab. We had some phenomenal machines, and extremely specific maintenance schedules in order to ensure excellent service, and amazing training, both in house, and outside training from various companies we dealt with. 

I don't want anyone to think I was spamming here, I don't stand to benefit from anything i've said.


----------



## swati825 (Feb 15, 2011)

I am looking for best and favorite professional photo lab in Toronto.Any recommendations for Printing Labs in Toronto used by professional photographers for their work.

professional photo labs


----------

